# Alewife T Station Long Term parking (Boston), safe? Blue Man Group, do you like it?



## sunnysky2k (Dec 31, 2006)

We're heading to Boston Custom House and will like to park our car for 4 days on one of T Station (as Tuggers advised). How safe park a car for several days? How much do they charg it? 
Marriott Custom House, do they charge any extra $$? 
Also, how do you get CityPass (I am head to Boston tommorrow so no time to order via internet)?
Regarding Blue Man Group, Do you like the show?
Thank you, sunny


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 31, 2006)

Blue Man Group is hilarious. Saw them in NY about 7 years ago.


----------



## bklyn119 (Dec 31, 2006)

*$35 per day at Custom House*

...and they park it either on the street or on the sidewalk behind the building.  Don't know anything about Alewife other than it's covered.  Just finished a week and parked the car at Wonderland for 6 days at $3 per day.  The Wonderland lot is a little run-down but if you park near the station entrance where there's always a lot of people, you shouldn't have to worry.   

$12 v. $140.  The difference could probably pay for the CityPasses AND the theater tickets.  There's always 1/2 price Blue Man tickets...just don't sit in the first few rows.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you don't already have tickets to Blue Man Group, go to the Bostix kiosk near Fanieul Hall or in Copley Square.  They have 1/2 price day of show tickets everyday for Blue Man Group.  There is a small handling fee on every ticket, but it's worth using the service.

We just saw the Radio City Music spectacular today, using day of show discount tickets.  

You can log on to artsboson.org and then on the bostix picture to see what tickets you can get that day, or if during the evening, you can see what shows are available the next day.  Word of caution - they accept cash only.

Sue


----------



## wackymother (Dec 31, 2006)

DD (about 14 then) and DH saw Blue Man Group in NYC a couple of years ago and loved it. They got the tix at a steep, steep discount as part of a "bringing the arts to teens" program. The tickets were discounted, the theater people explained before the show, because it was a training show--they were training a new Blue Man! (DD and DH said he did very well.)


----------

